# Ready for bed ?



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

We're about to get a rear lounge MH and wonder what members use for bedding, sheets are obviously not going to tuck in etc etc. May be a stupid question but I'm a newbie :roll: 
Someone in another thread mentioned a duvalay ?
Do people generally use a mattress topper ? As always, grateful for comments.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we use a cotton bed throw 
chapter


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

A matress topper - I presume you mean memory foam type - is too big and heavy to use every day, not to mention finding somewhere to store it.

We use a fabric matress topper inside a duvet cover. This can be rolled up small for storage and just shakes out at bedtime.
I cut (too big otherwise) a double topper to fit inside a single duvet cover. this is enough to cover a double-ish bed.

Not my idea, I read it on here and it works very well for us


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Foam rubber from your local foam-for-settees place. 2 inches thick will suffice. We renewed our's last week, fifty quid for a pair. They'd lasted a couple of years and were probably good for another, but we're changing to use as 2xsingle rather than huge double. Memory foam is too heavy / doesn't respond well to repeated rolling/tying up. Don't bother with anything motorhome specialist...just an excuse to double/triple the price (not an accusation of profiteering, just a reflection that it's a smaller market hence lower volumes compared to buying something that's not motorhome-specialist).

We keep single fitted sheets on our foam toppers...when making up beds hook the bottom around the bottom of the motorhome seat cushion and it's just about right size if you're using as two singles. Alternatively if you're making up as huge double, single sheets will _just_ fit around the foam toppers (assuming you get 2, each of 3ft 6inch wide) without hooking onto the seat cushions. When not in use, roll up tight using a bungy cord and chuck in the overcab.

Paul


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We have 2 single raskelfs memory foam toppers which roll up and are stored over the cab. I made bag-type covers for them from single sheets. We find these very comfortable, laid side by side they just cover the double bed. and are no problem to carry.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We have a king size memory foam mattress topper, it's about 1" ish thick.. Off ebay, from memory (ha)..  Folds up ok and stores on the overhead bunk..
Then use one of these sheepskin type matress covers on that to lie on.. A king size one is wide enough but a bit short in length but does the job..


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

We bought a twin pack of duvets one winter weight one summer.
one under us one over, swapping round according to season


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

We use Raskelf Duvalays, they work a treat


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

If you have two separate single beds in your rear lounge, then try this:
Two king size duvets, one on each bed. Fold in half and lie in between the fold. Quick and easy to make up, no extra bulky stuff to store and only the covers to wash!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We have a rear lounge motorhome and use 2 Raskelf Davalays.
They are wonderful! So comfortable, and I've never really been too hot or too cold with them (used in Scotland in winter and France in summer).

Very quick to 'make up' - much less hassle than faffing about with tucking in bottom sheets etc. Can be used as either 2 singles or as a double.

See video here


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry I'm a bit late to this thread but I had to add my vote to the Raself Duvalays.

We took delivery of ours recently and used them for the first time this weekend - OMG they are absolutely completely worth their (not inconsiderable..) expense.

Both hubby and I have had the best couple of nights sleep ever in the 'van, hubby said that when he woke up he was that comfortable that he forgot he was sleeping in the van!! (our biggest bugbear with the van was that sleeping wasn't that comfortable, not any more!)

We have a rear lounge fully made up as a bed with two single Duvalays pushed nearly together as a double.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If the seat bases are of the same size each side,we swap each night,and lay them topside down to sleep on,next morning,just turn them over on the side they are on and it saves wear in the same spot every day. A blanket/sheet whatever,underneath,is worth 2 on top,so in the winter we use a thickish sheet,and summer,a cotton sheet.
Our problem was fighting for a bit of cover from the duvet,with the dog firmly sleeping in the middle, 2 single duvets solved the problem,so humans 1. dog 0. Why do i feel as if the game is not yet over!.Hope this helps.
Jented.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

My bed base is fairly comfortable as is -so I just use a single fleece blanket as a bottom sheet no tucking in as it doesn't move, with a single household duvet on top -pillows are half size and are used as cushions during the day time- just colour coordinate your scheme, else it will drive you mad.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

I used an opened out single sleeping bag underneath and a single duvet on top. Found it very warm and very comfortable.

Chris


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

We use a king size lightweight duvut to lie on and alternate a summer and winter weight duvet on top.

Works a treat and doesn't take up much room.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We use one single size piece of foam rubber laid across the double bed where the shoulders and back are and lay on a thin double duvet and are covered by a thicker double duvet. This all laysneatly in the overhead cab.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Another couple of votes for the Raskelf Duvelays.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Reading this thread reminds me why Jane was so insistent on permanent beds 8) :lol:


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm amazed there aren't more people using just sleeping bags. We have been M'homing for 25 yrs, and never felt the need for anything more complicated. If you have a set of decent seat cushions, not some of these daft contoured types with knee rolls and all sorts of lumps and bumps, you don't need any fancy toppers etc. We both sleep like logs and never wake with any aches or pains. The bags simply roll up and shove in a locker, 30 seconds work. Night night all. Mike.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

we use an open large sleeping bag under us and 2 open single sleeping bags over us 
also our giant rear lounge set up had these 2 sort of triangular cushions that curved round the corners at the back they looked quite nice but were totally useless when it came to stretching out on the long side sofas so we chucked them in the attic and kept our pillows there during the day 
we now have a fixed bed set up with 2 long sofas in the lounge and we love the fixed bed its so comfortable and theres no messing about at night making the bed i always thought the fixed bed was a waste of space but not any more 
atvb 
cath


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'm with MikeyB, we just use sleeping bags, either single or doubled up, (mostly single these days. :roll: ) SWMBO uses a single memory foam topper bought for £25 from pound stretcher, works well.
Other than that a blanket over the top in colder months.


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

we use two king size sleeping bags too,two side single beds they are done in a wiffwaff lol, lovely and warm in winter,nearly allways too warm in summer so we just open them up n kick the top off NO PROBLEM LOL put away in the front locker in the same amount of time,anything for an easy life lol


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I hate sleeping bags as I always end up in a tangle and sleeping on the zip, so its two inch memory foam toppers, covered in a single duvet cover trimmed and re sewn to fit, a fitted sheet which stays on pretty well. They are rolled up each morning with old belts to hold them together and stored in that great storage place much loved of caravanners and MHers - the shower compartment. Much prefer duvets, so I can stick my feet out if I get too warm. :lol:


----------



## sloath1980 (Jul 9, 2010)

matress topper from ikea 59quid. lots of cushios round the outside. comfier than my bed at home!


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

have a look at the thread about jovic luxury topper I just started, looks great !


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

it titled snoozy double luxury


----------

